# Problem--Only 3.98gb of 8gb Usable



## JakeG

Hello,

I have a problem with my RAM. In my motherboard, I have 8gb of RAM installed, spread over two 4gb sticks. The OS (I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit) detects 8gb of the RAM, so all of it. However, it says that only 3.98gb is detected. Here is a screenshot for clarity: 
Screenshot
These are the specs that I think are important:RAM
Motherboard
My OS is Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, as shown by the screenshot. 
So perhaps the obvious question to ask is, "Did you install your RAM properly?". I did; I followed the instruction manual and inserted it into the two matching slots (black and black). 
If you need any more information, I'd be happy to give it. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## johnb35

I wouldn't worry about what amount it says is useable.  As long as it detects all 8gb, you are fine.


----------



## linkin

It is a problem as windows won't be able to use all 8GB. Try reseating the sticks and the CPU, maybe add a little more VRAM/CPU-NB voltage. But first and foremost, make sure all the sticks are in properly.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> It is a problem as windows won't be able to use all 8GB. Try reseating the sticks and the CPU, maybe add a little more VRAM/CPU-NB voltage. But first and foremost, make sure all the sticks are in properly.



Don't change any settings listed here. By all means check the seating but to recommend changing any voltages before exploring whether it is an issue with the memory at all rather than Windows is poor.

Does the BIOS notice the memory? If so, it isn't a fault with them not being visible, it is a fault with Windows, or it is memory remapping in the BIOS which should be disabled


----------



## Darren

I had this problem when I built my rig. It is a problem.

Resetting the BIOS back to default worked for me. It's either your motherboard isn't recognizing your RAM correctly (that's what my problem was, was happier after reset) or you have bad sticks. Also try switching them in the sockets and of course reseating them. But first reset your BIOS as it's just one little setting without cracking open your computer case.


----------



## JakeG

The BIOS does recognize all 8 gigs. The motherboard has a utility that allows easier manipulation of the bios called UEFI, and I used it to restore default settings. This didn't change anything. I'm going to try to reseat them.


----------



## Aastii

JakeG said:


> The BIOS does recognize all 8 gigs. The motherboard has a utility that allows easier manipulation of the bios called UEFI, and I used it to restore default settings. This didn't change anything. I'm going to try to reseat them.



Reaseating will do nothing. UEFI isn't a feature to manipulate the BIOS, it replaces the BIOS to overcome limitations of it. It still stands though that you should disable memory remapping.

the reason reseating won't do anything is because that would only happen if the memory wasn't being recognised. If it wasn't seated properly, it isn't making contact, it is the same as the memory not being there at all. As the BIOS is recognising it, it is inserted correctly and is a fault with Windows, or possibly the aforementioned memory remapping setting


----------



## paulcheung

Do you have dedicated video board in the system? If you don't maybe windows use the other 4gb for shared video memory.
Just a thought.


----------



## spirit

The solution that works for me is to go into Start -> Run -> type in msconfig, then when it loads go into Boot tab, then click Advanced. Select the box that says "maximum memory", make sure 8192 MB is detected, then apply and restart. 

If you're still only seeing 3.8GB once Windows has restarted, go back into msconfig, set the maximum memory field to 0 and uncheck the tick box. That worked for me. 

This is a Windows problem so re-seating RAM and changing voltages won't work. It usually happens if you have a dedicated graphics card which is sharing memory.


----------



## JakeG

> This is a Windows problem so re-seating RAM and changing voltages won't work. It usually happens if you have a dedicated graphics card which is sharing memory.


Yes, reseating didn't do anything. 


> The solution that works for me is to go into Start -> Run -> type in msconfig, then when it loads go into Boot tab, then click Advanced. Select the box that says "maximum memory", make sure 8192 MB is detected, then apply and restart.


That didn't do anything either. The max memory field was unchecked and set to 0 by default. I changed it to 8192 mb, applied, and restarted. I saw no change. When I checked the advanced settings again, it was checked but at 0. I changed it to 8192 mb again, and pressed ok, returning me back to msconfig. Then, without applying anything or restarting, I pressed advanced again, and I saw that it returned back to 0. It seems that it won't let me set it to 8192. Setting it to 0 and unchecked does nothing, as well.



> It still stands though that you should disable memory remapping.


I can't find the memory remapping option on the UEFI, I've searched through every tab. I'll check again, maybe I missed it, but I doubt it. 


> Do you have dedicated video board in the system?


Yes, I do--two GTX 570s. So I don't have a built on, therefore it shouldn't be sharing the memory. 

I'm still stumped with this problem, none of these seem to work.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I would try backing up all your valued data to a separate storage device, wiping the hard drive and doing a re-install of Windows 7.  Make sure you choose the 64-bit installation when you re-install.


----------



## morrisfox3

*same problem*

In my motherboard I have 8gb of RAM installed spread over two 4gb sticks. The OS (I have Windows 7 home premium 64 bit) detects 8gb of the RAM However it says that only 3.98gb is usable right next to it. These are the specs of my pc:
RAM
Motherboard
Video Card
i know the ram works but i can only use 3.98gb of it. im still not sure how to fix the problem.


----------



## AlienMenace

Your computer see's all 8gb. But you will not be using that 8gb all at time. Windows and other programs will only take what it needs. Maybe the other 4gb is in reserve somewhere. I have 6gb in my computer, and when I bring task manager up and check to see how much ram I am using, it is usually around 1.5gb used and the rest is free. But it seems that you have had this problem for some time now.
Maybe the motherboard is not processing the ram like it should.


----------



## Darren

This _IS _a problem. It will max out at being able to used 3.98 gigs and won't go past that. Did you try all the steps in this thread?


----------



## morrisfox3

*deturmend whats happening*



paulcheung said:


> Do you have dedicated video board in the system? If you don't maybe windows use the other 4gb for shared video memory.
> Just a thought.



windows shares 4gb with the gpu as virtual memory this can be seen with AMD VISION Engine control center by opening the information tab selecting hardware and then system information and scroll all the way down. you can get the software here http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/Pages/vision-engine.aspx

this is whats happening on my system and i hope it helps.


----------



## WIllfoster404

I have also got the same problem and I have tried everything above


----------



## johnb35

WIllfoster404 said:


> I have also got the same problem and I have tried everything above



Can you post a list of your specs so we know what hardware you have?  

-Motherboard with bios version installed
-Amount of ram physically installed


----------



## Darren

I had this issue. Going in to the BIOS and manually setting the speed and latency of the RAM fixed it for me. Whenever my BIOS auto detected the RAM, it would only have a certain amount useable. It's normal for there to be a little bit that is unusable but if it's a rounded off number that's more than a few hundred MB's then you have a problem. Also try reseating the sticks or switching slots. Reseting BIOS back to defaults will reasses the RAM and maybe put it at correct settings.

Also look for memory remapping feature in the BIOS and turn it off. My particular motherboard didn't have it but that can sometimes help if it's on your motherboard.


----------

